# Old Fogie looking for an online game



## smc (Jan 15, 2003)

I'm a guy well into my 30's looking for an online chat-based game (not PBEM). I played some 1st edition way-back-when, and I am pretty familiar with 3e. I like gritty but heroic campaigns with a good balance of role-playing, combat, magic, etc.

If you've got a game or are planning one and need players, drop me a line.


----------



## nameless (Jan 15, 2003)

Check out Nightfall's Scarred Lands game. He posted a want-ad on this board for it. It runs Friday nights. He's looking for a wizard, if you think you're up for that, but maybe he'll have something more interesting in mind for you.


----------

